# bulk salt in CT



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

this year I'm looking to mix my own sand and salt due the fact the places around here really skimp on the salt.. does any one know of any names of places where i can get straight salt. The sand is not hard to find but if anyones knows of a any places with really good deals this year that would be great too. we can pick it up, so the places don't have to offer delivery but it would be nice.. thanks in advance..


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

International Salt out of the New Haven Stockpile picked up or delivered. Comes from gateway terminal New Haven

Here the # I have:
1-888-388-4726

http://www.ct.gov/dot/cwp/view.asp?a=2288&q=259510&dotPNavCtr=%7C CT DOT site with some info and more importantly some vedors and contact #'s as well as some test results.


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks a lot im going to call around tomorrow..


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

what is the going price for bulk.
I got offered a price for 20 tons

Thanks,


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

i called around this morning and the best i found was int salt in new haven... 59 per ton picked up 8 per ton min, 25 a ton min delivered.. what I'm planning to do is use butler const in portland CT 38 per ton sand salt mix 1 to 4.. i will prob get a tri axle load del and keep it on hand but get the trucks loaded their, because we have accounts in that town.. the best price i got for sand today was 15 per ton i was like WTF just two months ago i was doing a septic system and approved septic sand cost me only 12 per ton... in a week or two i when i have more time i might do some more shopping around but this is the way I'm leaning toward now..


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

butler has sand/salt mix ready to go on site? I live just a few mins away and didnt even know lol... ive been going up to a place in rocky hill for mix (havnt been there to see the prices yet this season)


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

jt5019;331509 said:


> ive been going up to a place in rocky hill for mix (havnt been there to see the prices yet this season)


I live in rocky hill. Where do you go, Vacinos? and what price are you paying because i havent found anyone that cheap


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a trucking co that will sell me 20 tons of salt @ around 25 a ton.
I will recheck this today.
is this a good price.

thanks


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

daninline;331594 said:


> I have a trucking co that will sell me 20 tons of salt @ around 25 a ton.
> I will recheck this today.
> is this a good price.
> 
> thanks


If that is really the price and includes delivery....Jump on it in a second and send me their number


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

daninline,
I am very interested in your contact for salt. Could you contact me [email protected]. I would buy sometoday.
Thanks Dave


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

daninline;331594 said:


> I have a trucking co that will sell me 20 tons of salt @ around 25 a ton.
> I will recheck this today.
> is this a good price.
> 
> thanks


thats the best price i ever heard of.. if u could post the co. name or # that would be great.. thanks..


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by daninline 
I have a trucking co that will sell me 20 tons of salt @ around 25 a ton.
I will recheck this today.
is this a good price.

Sorry, put in an old email, new is [email protected]. Still would like a contact name and # for this price.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fair Weather Acres on Cromwell Ave in Rocky Hill is where i have gotten it in the past. I didnt go there last year because i dropped my biggest sanding job. I saw they had a pile out back so im assuming you can still get it from them, I havnt had a chance to swing by and find out.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Well now he's changing his tune he said he miss quoted me  

Now he's telling me that sand is 20 per ton and salt is 70.
I hate games.

I think he was just trying to get me to plow his drive for cheap.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

daninline;337680 said:


> Well now he's changing his tune he said he miss quoted me
> 
> Now he's telling me that sand is 20 per ton and salt is 70.
> I hate games.
> ...


That sounds more realistic


----------

